# Microclimate Prime 2 or Habistat Digital Dimming?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Struggling to choose but need to decide today to use a 10% discount. Primarily I was looking for a day/night stat and one that didn't rely on a light sensor so they both tick that box. I much prefer digital displays for obvious reasons so again they both tick that box although the Habistat seems to be more visually friendly.

So originally that's all I was after and in that sense I should choose the Habistat due to the cheaper price and nicer display but the Microclimate seems more future proof, I can add a 2nd heat source if I need to without buying a new stat BUT I may never need to add another heat source. I also like the idea of the temperature ramp and being able to have different temperatures throughout the day which more closely simulates how it works in the real world but is that something I actually need or lizards will benefit from?

There's a £50 price difference between the 2 with the habistat being the cheaper of the 2 due to less functionality. Is the Microclimate worth an additional £50 over the Habistat for those extra features?

Does anyone have either stat and have any thoughts?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've ordered a prime 2. You lot are rubbish!

As there's bugger all in the way of reviews I'll see about doing one, perhaps an initial one when it arrives and a follow up after I've had it a while.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a prime 2 but have not used it yet as the new viv is not finished but i have seen that there have been some issues with the habitat digital thermostat display 
as you say the microclimate is future proof and I think you have made the right decision on which one to get 
Any problems microclimate can even set the temps in a programme for you to download to the unit


----------



## CraigT21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Honestly, its not that hard to choose really they both have basic functions but the prime 1 and 2 do so much more for that extra £50. Not only that but there backed up by a 5 year guarantee instead of the 1 year offered by habistat. The fact it can be programmed from your computer to almost exactly recreate the heat cycle your reptile would have in the wild is a huge benefit and that alone constitutes the extra £50

But as mention there pretty future proof too, they can be updated when new software becomes available, switched between pulse and dimming if you ever change your heat source, and there have the ability to separately control 2 heating elements. 

Microclimate have been working on building this stat for years its build in the UK and the quality is far superior.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Habistat all the way ............ :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

for me it will be Microclimate when i get the new viv a much beter bit of kit in my eyes


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The prime and the Habistat are two different beasts and its unfair to do a like for like comparison..

The Habistat digitals are extremely accurate, easy to use, quick to set up thermostats with day night timer..

The primes are complete environmental control systems which only limitation is they dont read humidity or make the tea (although you could probably configure it to boil a kettle at various times through out the day)..

Both are extremely good bits of kit, its just a question of what tool you need for the job in hand.


----------

